# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Andalucía, el Guadalquivir y la gestión sostenible del agua

## ben-amar

http://www.iagua.es/
El debate sobre el Guadalquivir tiene en Andalucía una enorme dimensión política y tiene una gran repercusión en la distribución de competencias sobre el agua en toda España. La transferencia del Guadalquivir fue lo más importante que se transmitió con claridad a la sociedad como justificación de la reforma del Estatuto.

La proposición de ley orgánica, presentada por el grupo parlamentario socialista, para la delegación de competencias a la comunidad sobre las aguas de la cuenca del Guadalquivir que transcurren íntegramente por territorio andaluz va a caldear el ambiente con vistas a las próximas elecciones autonómicas, teniendo en cuenta la posición pro-Estado central de las oligarquías agrarias y sus grupos de presión y la relativa ambigüedad del PP en este tema.

Me da la impresión de que se va a volver a instrumentalizar el debate de las competencias sobre el Guadalquivir. Por su parte, me parece que IU está situada en posiciones autonomistas, sin más matices y con poca atención al debate y a los problemas concretos que implican la gestión de las cuencas fluviales. 

Tal y como se está planteando, este debate desvía la atención de los problemas reales de la gestión del agua: la contaminación de ríos, la sobreexplotación de acuíferos, la ilegalidad, la concentración de un alto porcentaje de los recursos en pocas manos, los perjuicios a usuarios afectados por la falta de control y buen gobierno. El debate sobre las competencias debe de servir para abrir una reflexión mucho más profunda y clarificadora sobre la grave situación del agua en Andalucía. 

Los defensores de la nueva cultura del agua coincidimos en defender el principio de unidad de cuenca. Pero la pregunta concreta es cómo estructurar la administración para garantizarlo. Una alternativa es transferir o delegar competencias en las comunidades autónomas y crear un órgano superior de coordinación. Otra, mantener un órgano común de planificación y gestión en el que participen de forma más amplia y efectiva no sólo las comunidades autónomas, sino también los agentes sociales y grupos ciudadanos. 

Desde mi punto de vista, como investigador vinculado a la nueva cultura del agua, la solución no está en fortalecer una de las dos administraciones (estatal o autonómica) en detrimento de la otra. Esta discusión puede superarse mediante la aplicación rigurosa de la Directiva Marco de Aguas, que brinda la oportunidad de planificar y gestionar las aguas de forma integrada. 

La directiva obliga a llevar a cabo una planificación y gestión integradora designando "la autoridad competente apropiada". Este tema es clave para este debate. Para que la planificación y gestión de las aguas sea integradora respecto de todas las competencias concurrentes, se debe crear un órgano de coordinación con capacidad de decisión sobre los aspectos más relevantes de la gestión de las aguas de la demarcación. 

En él deben estar representados con voz y voto los distintos departamentos de las administraciones públicas con competencias sobre las aguas. Su responsabilidad principal es la aprobación definitiva del Plan Hidrológico de Cuenca y de los Programas de Medidas y Seguimiento, a propuesta del Organismo de Cuenca, tras la tramitación y participación pública correspondiente. 

Junto a este Comité de Autoridades Competentes mucho más sólido y activo que el actual, la solución del conflicto exige una democratización en profundidad del Consejo de cuenca, en línea con lo que ya se intentó sin éxito en la fallida reforma de la Ley de Aguas de 2007, a la que se opusieron los que ahora reclaman la competencia exclusiva del Estado central sobre la cuenca. Y además, en las cuencas transfronterizas, como por ejemplo en el Guadiana, el Comité de Autoridades Competentes tiene que incluir a las autoridades y agentes sociales portugueses. Por lo tanto, este no es un problema solamente español. 

El conflicto de intereses acerca de la titularidad o competencia sobre las aguas siempre va existir y la única solución es crear espacios sólidos y estables donde sea posible debatir dichos intereses y decidir con todos los actores implicados las soluciones a los conflictos. 

Estas son las razones que nos llevan a pedir que los políticos y los representantes de intereses sectoriales (agrarios, ingenierías, grupos de presión) abandonen el conflicto por la competencia sobre las aguas. Hay que seguir defendiendo un debate político más profundo y fértil sobre la protección y el uso sostenible de los ecosistemas acuáticos en un espacio común y con una participación pública activa.

Autor

Leandro del Moral Ituarte es Catedrático de la Universidad de Sevilla y Miembro de la Fundación Nueva Cultura del Agua. 

Fotografía: Río Guadalquivir a su paso por Almodóvar del Río (MARM)

----------


## ben-amar

09/14/11 a las 10:17
http://www.iagua.es/

Los presidentes de la Asociación de Comunidades de Regantes de Andalucía (Feragua), Margarita Bustamante, y de la Federación Nacional de Comunidades de Regantes de España (Fenacore), Andrés del Campo, han manifestado hoy su absoluto rechazo a la Proposición de Ley Orgánica presentada en el Parlamento andaluz por el grupo socialista para la delegación de competencias a la Junta de Andalucía.

Asimismo, han insistido en la inconstitucionalidad de cualquier medida que no sea la devolución inmediata de las competencias de la Cuenca a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir.

Representantes de ambas organizaciones han escenificado hoy ese rechazo a las puertas del Parlamento andaluz, donde han portado una pancarta con el eslogan Por la unidad de Cuenca en el Guadalquivir. Respeto a la Constitución.

La presidenta de Feragua, Margarita Bustamante, ha subrayado que el informe jurídicos encargado por su Asociación pone de manifiesto que la vía de delegación de competencias que pretende la Proposición de Ley Orgánica presentada por el grupo socialista es una vía agotada, sobre cuya constitucionalidad ya se han pronunciado negativamente los altos tribunales españoles, que han insistido en la inconstitucionalidad de cualquier medida que pueda fragmentar la gestión y administración unitaria de las cuencas intercomunitarias.

El informe jurídico de Feragua subraya la propia incoherencia de la Proposición de Ley Orgánica, que en su Exposición de Motivos asegura (con el objetivo de adaptarse a la Constitución) que no se delegarán las competencias que inciden sobre el régimen jurídico de las aguas, para a continuación proponer la delegación de una serie de competencias concretas que afectan de pleno a ese régimen jurídico, como son la concesión de los recursos hídricos, el otorgamiento de autorizaciones y la policía de aguas, o las autorizaciones de cesiones de derecho al uso privativo de las aguas, entre otras.

Sobre el paso previo de la Proposición de Ley Orgánica por el Consejo Consultivo antes de su remisión al Congreso de los Diputados, Bustamante no lo considera ninguna garantía de nada y recuerda el inmenso ridículo que hizo ya este órgano, que en su momento refrendó y dio el visto bueno al artículo 51 del Estatuto de Autonomía de Andalucía, declarado inconstitucional por unanimidad por todos y cada uno de los miembros del Tribunal Constitucional. Entonces hicieron un inmenso ridículo y esta vez me temo que volverán a hacerlo, ha señalado Bustamante, que ha pedido al PP que no se convierta otra vez en cómplice de iniciativas anticonstitucionales.

La presidenta de Feragua ha hecho un llamamiento a los grupos parlamentarios para que antepongan el sentido de responsabilidad y de servicio público a los intereses electorales y les han solicitado que no conviertan la Cuenca en un argumento político. En este sentido, Bustamente les ha advertido que seguir avanzando por esta vía de la delegación de competencias sólo va a conducir a la judicialización de la gestión del Guadalquivir y a agravar la situación de desconcierto, caos y desgobierno que sufren los usuarios de la Cuenca, y sus propios profesionales.

En su manifestación a las puertas del Parlamento, Feragua ha recibido el apoyo de ASAJA Andalucía, el Colegio de Ingenieros Agrónomos de Andalucía, el Colegio de Ingenieros de Caminos, Canales y Puertos Demarcación de Andalucía, Ceuta y Melilla, la Federación Nacional de Comunidades de Regantes de España (Fenacore) y la Plataforma de Empleados Públicos de Andalucía.

----------


## ben-amar

PLENO EXTRAORDINARIO SOBRE LA CUENCA HIDROGRAFICA

Diario Córdoba | Miércoles, 14 de septiembre de 2011
Los socialistas arrancan el apoyo de PP e IU a su iniciativa entre críticas a la gestión del agua. La oposición echó en cara al PSOE que inicie esta petición cuando la legislatura está ya casi acabada

LAURA BLANCO 14/09/2011

Con múltiples matices, IU y PP finalmente apoyaron ayer la iniciativa legislativa presentada por el PSOE para reclamar al Estado la delegación de competencias sobre el Guadalquivir a la comunidad, una iniciativa que no llegará a las Cortes hasta diciembre y que por tanto decidirá el Gobierno que salga el 20-N. El Parlamento andaluz celebró un pleno extraordinario para debatir esta propuesta socialista que el presidente Griñán anunció al volver de vacaciones y que el PSOE ha querido convertir en una prueba de andalucismo para todos los grupos. Los socialistas lograron arrancar el voto de la oposición que, eso sí, puso sus peros por el momento elegido y aprovechó para cuestionar la gestión del agua de la Junta durante el año que ha tenido las competencias transferidas.

El PSOE-A había planteado esta iniciativa, que salió por unanimidad --con 102 votos a favor, ninguno en contra ni abstenciones--, como una prueba de fuego para que el PP se retratase y ratificase el consenso alcanzado sobre el Estatuto, cuyo artículo 51 --que concede a Andalucía las competencias exclusivas sobre la cuenca-- fue anulado en marzo por el Tribunal Constitucional en respuesta a un recurso del anterior Gobierno extremeño, del PSOE. Griñán anunció que, más allá de la fórmula que pactará con el Gobierno para cumplir el fallo --y que se cerrará en la Comisión Bilateral del viernes ya que la encomienda de gestión provisional expira el 6 de octubre--, la Junta no renuncia al "máximo nivel de competencias" sobre "el río andaluz".

DELEGAR COMPETENCIAS Los socialistas buscan también forzar el compromiso del PP nacional, un compromiso que el PSOE recriminó a los populares andaluces no haber logrado. Mariano Rajoy se ha limitado a decir que respeta y acata la sentencia del TC. Los socialistas aseguran tener el compromiso de su candidato, Alfredo Pérez Rubalcaba, de apoyar la delegación de competencias si llega a la Moncloa pero lo cierto es que en sus visitas a Andalucía no se ha pronunciado públicamente. La delegación de competencias, fórmula prevista en el artículo 150.2 de la Constitución, exige aprobar una ley orgánica, que necesita mayoría absoluta en el Congreso.

El PP-A dijo finalmente sí después de que los socialistas aceptasen, la semana pasada, que la iniciativa cuente con un informe jurídico del Consejo Consultivo. Este sí le costó las críticas de los regantes y agricultores, sectores entre los que cuentan con apoyo electoral y contrarios desde siempre al traspaso de competencias. Ayer, representantes de Feragua y Asaja protestaron ante la Cámara contra la "fragmentación de la cuenca" mediante una fórmula que a su juicio "bordea la legalidad", según la presidenta de Feragua, Margarita Bustamante.

MODELO DE GESTION Pero el no popular hubiera dado armas al PSOE, con unas elecciones autonómicas próximas en las que por primera vez el PP tiene posibilidades reales de gobernar, para poner en entredicho el apoyo que en el 2007 dio el PP al Estatuto. La portavoz popular, Carolina González Vigo, trató de salvar los muebles apoyando la iniciativa pero dejando claro que eso no significa "avalar el modelo de gestión" sobre la cuenca de la Junta, que considera "politizado". González Vigo denunció la inseguridad jurídica y la duplicidad de funciones; la falta de ejecución presupuestaria --que cifró en mil millones-- y obras pendientes --1.800--; además de la "confrontación permanente con los usuarios". Ofreció un pacto para cambiar el modelo de gestión negociado, no solo con las fuerzas políticas, sino con los afectados.

Todo ello valió al portavoz socialista, Mario Jiménez, como argumento para achacar al PP que apoya la iniciativa "con la boquita pequeña". Jiménez subió a la tribuna, en el turno de réplica, con un discurso que parecía más previsto para la hipótesis de que el PP hubiera anunciado su abstención o rechazo. Acusó al PP de no atreverse "a decir lo que de verdad piensa" y es que "en el fondo no está de acuerdo".

Desde IU, José Antonio Castro, ratificó su exigencia de las máximas competencias sobre el río, pero recriminó al PSOE que lance esta propuesta con la legislatura terminando y no en marzo, cuando se produjo el fallo del Tribunal Constitucional. Castro echó en cara la tardanza en este tema mientras "pactan una reforma exprés de la Constitución" e ironizó con que estaría ya hecho "si lo hubiera propuesto Merkel".

----------


## ben-amar

Diario Córdoba | Miércoles, 14 de septiembre de 2011


La Junta reclamará al Gobierno 500 millones por inversiones
Griñán exigirá al Ejecutivo central que salde obligaciones con el Estatuto

DANIEL CELA 14/09/2011

El Gobierno andaluz no ha cuadrado aún la cifra exacta que le reclamará al Estado para corregir el déficit en inversiones que, según marca el Estatuto, le hubiera correspondido a Andalucía en el 2008, primer año en vigor del texto autonómico. Sin embargo, sí ha fijado un mínimo del que la Junta no está dispuesta a bajar: 500 millones de euros, un cálculo que ya anunció el presidente Griñán y que ayer apuntaló como un límite irrenunciable la consejera de Presidencia, Mar Moreno.

Moreno anunció que la Comisión Bilateral Estado-Junta se celebrará el viernes en Madrid, y que el Gobierno andaluz acudirá a esa cita con una actitud "exigente, pero buscando el acuerdo". Andalucía reclama el cumplimiento de la disposición adicional tercera del Estatuto, que establece que las inversiones del Estado en la comunidad se harán en función del peso poblacional, que representa un 17,8% del país. En la práctica, esto significa que el Ejecutivo central está obligado a invertir más de 19.500 millones de euros en Andalucía en un periodo de siete años y, sin embargo, ya en el 2008 se produjo un déficit que la Junta estima en "no menos de 500 millones de euros". "Es muy importante ir conociendo los déficits que se vayan produciendo en inversiones para que se puedan corregir en ejercicios presupuestarios posteriores", apuntó Moreno. Es posible que también se aborde la deuda del 2009, pero no se cerrará ningún acuerdo sobre este ejercicio, porque la liquidación de ese año aún no ha sido aprobada.

COMPARACION CON CATALUÑA En la misma situación que Andalucía se encuentra Cataluña, cuyo Estatuto calcula el peso de las inversiones no en función de la población, sino del PIB que la comunidad aporta al conjunto del Estado. En este caso, se cifró la deuda en 759 millones de euros. En la reunión del viernes no solo será importante le negociación en torno al cálculo del déficit, sino la fórmula que acuerdan para el pago de la misma. Hay un margen de siete años, y el Gobierno central podría decidir dilatar los pagos, compensar en dinero líquido o reinvertir en Andalucía el próximo año.

La Junta mantiene tres recursos en los tribunales contra el Gobierno central, al que acusa de escamotearle un dinero que le corresponde: el primero fue contra la supresión de la ayuda de los 400 euros en el IRPF, que hizo disminuir el factor de evolución del fondo de suficiencia de la comunidad; el segundo recurso fue por la entrega a cuenta del fondo de suficiencia global que se aplica en el ejercicio presupuestario 2011, y el tercero fue porque el Ministerio de Hacienda se negó a conceder anticipos a cuenta de los recursos adicionales y los fondos de convergencia en 2011.

AYUNTAMIENTOS Moreno espera que los "desacuerdos" por el déficit en inversión que compromete el Estatuto andaluz puedan resolverlos en la reunión del viernes. "No contemplamos el escenario distinto a un acuerdo con el Estado", dijo. En la Comisión Bilateral también se abordará la cesión de edificios de la Seguridad Social a la Junta. Se trata de inmuebles que ya están siendo gestionados por el Gobierno andaluz, sobre todo edificios hospitalarios, pero cuya titularidad es estatal.

La Junta también autorizó anticipos de tesorería a seis ayuntamientos por 2,57 millones. Es un dinero que sale la ley de participación de las corporaciones en los tributos autonómicos, y que los consistorios pueden usar de forma incondicionada. Los beneficiados son Chipiona y La Línea (236.966 y 669.910 euros), Gójar, (71.279), Orcera (55.678) y Valencina (103.746). Justo ayer, los empleados municipales de La Línea cortaron la carretera de acceso a Gibraltar en protesta por el impago de nóminas.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.europapress.es/andalucia/...214215546.html
El Parlamento eleva al Congreso la delegación de competencias del Guadalquivir

SEVILLA, 14 Dic. (EUROPA PRESS) -

   El Pleno del Parlamento ha acordado este miércoles remitir al Congreso de los Diputados la proposición de Ley Orgánica, presentada por el grupo parlamentario socialista, para la delegación de competencias a la comunidad sobre las aguas de la cuenca del Guadalquivir que transcurren íntegramente por territorio andaluz a través de la vía del artículo 150.2 de la Constitución. Los tres grupos aprobaron el dictamen de la proposición de ley orgánica, si bien el PP-A pidió votación separada de artículos de la iniciativa, de manera que ha rechazado algunos de ellos y en otros se ha abstenido o ha votado a favor.  

   La nueva Cámara Baja, con mayoría absoluta del PP, será la que tenga la última palabra sobre este asunto, que ha quedado abierto tras no haber sido posible un acuerdo entre el actual Gobierno central y la Junta. Ambas administraciones intentaron buscar una solución tras la sentencia del Tribunal Constitucional que anuló el artículo 51 del Estatuto de Autonomía de Andalucía, que recogía las competencias exclusivas de la comunidad sobre las aguas del Guadalquivir que transcurren íntegramente por su territorio.

   Esta iniciativa cuenta con el respaldo, en términos de legalidad, de un informe elaborado por el Consejo Consultivo y que fue solicitado por los tres grupos parlamentarios.

   La proposición de ley orgánica plantea la habilitación de instrumentos de coordinación entre las administraciones central y autonómica para evitar la fragmentación o compartimentación de la gestión, mientras se atribuye al Estado velar por el respeto de las competencias de las comunidades autónomas que, aunque de forma minoritaria, tienen terrenos incluidos en la cuenca hidrográfica.

   Entre las competencias que se propone delegar a la comunidad, destacan las relativas a concesiones de recursos hídricos; administración y gestión del registro de aguas y del censo de vertidos autorizados; policía de aguas y cauces; autorizaciones de vertidos y de uso del dominio público hidráulico; procedimientos sancionadores; sistemas automáticos de información hidrológica; deslindes de cauces, y cesiones de derecho al uso privativo de las aguas (en coordinación con la Administración central).

   La proposición no incluye la delegación de las competencias que inciden sobre el régimen jurídico de las aguas, cuyo ejercicio se reserva íntegramente al Estado junto con las correspondientes fórmulas de control adicional constitucionalmente permitidas. De igual modo, se excluyen atribuciones relativas a normativas básicas de protección del medio ambiente, las obras públicas hidráulicas de interés general y la planificación hidrológica de la demarcación.

   El parlamentario del PSOE-A Fidel Mesa ha manifestado que con esta iniciativa, se trata de ver si todos los partidos que consensuaron el Estatuto de Autonomía siguen estando en ese consenso y respaldan el principio sobre la capacidad de Andalucía de decidir sobre la gestión  de las aguas del Guadalquivir que transcurren por su territorio. Ha señalado además que el PP se ve forzado a dar el día a la tramitación mientras que cuando se reune con colectivos afines manifiesta que esto no llegará a nada. "Para llevar a compañeros de viaje que van forzados y que intentan echar piedras en las ruedas, preferimos ir solos", ha indicado.

   Por su parte, la parlamentaria del PP-A Carolina González Vigo ha manifestado que este asunto ha puesto de manifiesto el "fracaso más absoluto" de José Antonio Griñán y su Gobierno en esta legislatura. Ha denunciado la "farsa" del PSOE en relación con el Guadalquivir, apuntando que a los socialistas nunca les ha importado el Guadalquivir y solo lo han utilizado políticamente por un "interés partidista". Ha manifestado que el PP afronta este debate con toda tranquilidad porque mantiene el mismo discurso desde el principio y hasta el final y defiende el máximo nivel competencial en el marco constitucional para posibilitar la mejor gestión del río.

   El diputado de IULV-CA José Antonio Castro ha expresado la posición favorable de su grupo ante esta iniciativa porque apuesta decididamente por dar cumplimiento, en el marco constitucional, a lo estipulado por el Estatuto de Autonomía. Ha pedido unidad de la Cámara para acogernos al artículo 150.2 de la Constitución, una vía que Izquierda Unida siempre planteó desde el primer momento, según ha apuntado.

----------

